# plexi glass as a tank divider



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

should be okay right? plexi glass doesn't realease any crap into the water? other than minimal smell maybe because it's plastic?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It's fine. Acrylic tanks are made from it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

BillD said:


> It's fine. Acrylic tanks are made from it.


Thanks, I tried Rona, they don't cut it to the size that I need, haven't tried home depot, do you know if they would help and cut it like if you would buy wood?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Plexiglas is easy to cut. You can score it and snap it like glass (actually more like dry wall, using a knife or awl and snapping it), or you can cut it with a table saw. They aren't likely to cut it on their saw for fear of melting the plexi and having it stick to the blade. If you had to you could cut it with a handsaw, but scoring and snapping is the easiest and you get the cleanest edge.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

And here I was using my hacksaw all this time


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

good to know billd never knew you could score it like glass I always cut it with a dremel.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You need a specialize plexiglass score blade. The glass score blade don't work very well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

All you need is a straight edge and scoring tool (some use a knife) then sand paper.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> All you need is a straight edge and scoring tool (some use a knife) then sand paper.


Correct. An awl or utility knife is what I use (not a glass cutter). If you are concerned, you can make several passes to make the break easier.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

how would water transfer from oneside to the other if u will use it as a divider? Just use eggcrate, it is easy to use. Stick it to the side of your aquarium using suction cup.

dp


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> how would water transfer from oneside to the other if u will use it as a divider? Just use eggcrate, it is easy to use. Stick it to the side of your aquarium using suction cup.
> 
> dp


was going to use small drill bit to make small holes so small fishy like cardinals can't pass through.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I use my jigsaw, any pieces that do get hot enough to melt a bit easily come off by hand...no big deal. as a divider the thinner stuff may be ok but not as a lid...i used the thin material and it bows.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It's a pain to drill enough holes. But if you are patient enough it would be fine. Just go back with a larger bit to clean/round off the hole edges.

If eggcrate is small enough, it's easier to use.


----------

